# All you need is one cs job



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

all you need is to get one cs job and keep it for at least a year
You don't even need to know how to fully code you can just keep asking for help online and steal code getting better at coding and making your job easier
After you finish 1 year and get good experience you can keep stacking the jobs all you need is one computer job
Then it would be easy as hell to keep getting them
Cheat and lie to get a job what ever it takes


----------



## pantone (May 8, 2022)

I'm on that path, just learning the basic of html, css and javascript


----------



## Johanjohan (May 8, 2022)

Tales from mumbai


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (May 8, 2022)

its so cringe how every nigger on this forum thinks its so easy to get a cs job... you are competing with tens, hundreds of millions of others who hopped on the web dev bandwagon just because it was promoted so much


----------



## Copeful (May 8, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> its so cringe how every nigger on this forum thinks its so easy to get a cs job... you are competing with tens, hundreds of millions of others who hopped on the web dev bandwagon just because it was promoted so much


this
it’s near impossible to get an internship these days let alone a full time position 
it’s oversaturated af


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 8, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> its so cringe how every nigger on this forum thinks its so easy to get a cs job... you are competing with tens, hundreds of millions of others who hopped on the web dev bandwagon just because it was promoted so much





Copeful said:


> this
> it’s near impossible to get an internship these days let alone a full time position
> it’s oversaturated af


LOLOL. Tell me you're not a coder without telling me you're not a coder. My inbox is spammed daily by dozens of recruiters and I've taken on 2 remote jobs.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (May 8, 2022)

any sort of engineering (including computer engineering) is the way to go if you want a stable career path. You can always self-learn coding to suit your needs.,


Copeful said:


> this
> it’s near impossible to get an internship these days let alone a full time position
> it’s oversaturated af


----------



## Copeful (May 8, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> LOLOL. Tell me you're not a coder without telling me you're not a coder. My inbox is spammed daily by dozens of recruiters and I've taken on 2 remote jobs.


well obviously if you have exceptional talent you’ll be able to get a job (you did find the logj4 exploit after all)
but you already knew that. or did you just want us to suck you off


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (May 8, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> LOLOL. Tell me you're not a coder without telling me you're not a coder. My inbox is spammed daily by dozens of recruiters and I've taken on 2 remote jobs.


what i said was directed to people who half-ass this field like OP and the majority of the people on this forum who ask numerous questions about CS as a field. if you are experienced enough to compete with others, then good for you


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (May 8, 2022)

you'd never pass the interview


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 8, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> what i said was directed to people who half-ass this field like OP and the majority of the people on this forum who ask numerous questions about CS as a field. if you are experienced enough to compete with others, then good for you


Oh yeah. Normies coding is a gigameme. Muh I'm going to do a bootcamp for 3 months.

Only 140 IQ hyperneurotic autists like me who code in their free time and somehow derive pleasure from it can get jobs.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 8, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Only 140 IQ hyperneurotic autists like me who code in their free time and somehow derive pleasure from it can get jobs.


is this the same case like when you larped with someone else pictures?


----------



## looksmin (May 8, 2022)

Nah field is too saturated if you don't have a degree. Jfl competing for jobs against curries who can do the same shit you can but for only $1 a day.


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

looksmin said:


> Nah field is too saturated if you don't have a degree. Jfl competing for jobs against curries who can do the same shit you can but for only $1 a day.


Just get 1 job and your good for life


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

Copeful said:


> this
> it’s near impossible to get an internship these days let alone a full time position
> it’s oversaturated af


They are hundreds of thousands of remote jobs


----------



## Copeful (May 8, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> They are hundreds of thousands of remote jobs


Yeah and not a single one of them hires people without prior experience


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

Witch needs a guaranteed


Copeful said:


> Yeah and not a single one of them hires people without prior experience


They do


----------



## NeedToSucceed (May 8, 2022)

how do i get into programming with no prior experience

i had once CS class but i got a 56% on it and i only passed because of my friend


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 8, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> its so cringe how every nigger on this forum thinks its so easy to get a cs job... you are competing with tens, hundreds of millions of others who hopped on the web dev bandwagon just because it was promoted so much


someone sounds bitchy


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

NeedToSucceed said:


> how do i get into programming with no prior experience
> 
> i had once CS class but i got a 56% on it and i only passed because of my friend


Free code camp runestone academy


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> someone sounds bitchy


True


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 8, 2022)

All you need is a CS job to become permavirgin


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> All you need is a CS job to become permavirgin


the average guy who became a millionare by taking in alot of cs jobs at a same time can afford your moms pussy for at least 3 trimesters


----------



## Lorsss (May 8, 2022)

Only works if you live in the US and not a shithole country of europe


----------



## fauxfox (May 8, 2022)

You need to autistically grind LeetCode mediums and hards for a few months to compete for that first job. After 2 years experience tho it's smooth sailing.


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> You need to autistically grind LeetCode mediums and hards for a few months to compete for that first job. After 2 years experience tho it's smooth sailing.


I am 17 i have been grinding leet code and I got some interviews lined up


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Only works if you live in the US and not a shithole country of europe


The best part is I am


----------



## 0kami123 (May 8, 2022)

pantone said:


> I'm on that path, just learning the basic of html, css and javascript


That shit wont get you a job. The good paying CS jobs takes knowledge of math and theoretical computer science, I am speaking as someone who has been working in the industry for 5+ years now. Web dev niggers get treated like shit.


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 8, 2022)

0kami123 said:


> That shit wont get you a job. The good paying CS jobs takes knowledge of math and theoretical computer science, I am speaking as someone who has been working in the industry for 5+ years now. Web dev niggers get treated like shit.


Can you put in a referral for em at your job


----------



## 0kami123 (May 8, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> Can you put in a referral for em at your job


Do you even have a working knowledge of graph theory?


----------



## Deleted member 19465 (May 8, 2022)

What he is saying is real, it is possible. I did moneymaxx with programming and I did exactly what OP did. Instead of applying to those bigger companies that will lead you through an interview, which is really hard (leetcode type internview), you can just apply at startups. Startups will not do (on average) a leetcode type interview, they will just ask you general questions and if they like you, they will hire you. You can pretend you know everything and get in easily. That's how I started and gained experience. Now I am a professional dev with strong experience.


----------



## thecel (May 9, 2022)

CS is cope unless you’re GL like this developer is:











slaying





mogging (fatal)









Women not liking comp-sci-nerds is a myth bro; doing programming is attractive bro!


:chad: Trust me, bro! :chad: FATAL MOG incoming! Scroll down at your own risk!




looksmax.org


----------



## SeiGun (May 9, 2022)

CS is filled with curry, i joined a few free live online classes, damn 90% of the time i hear curry accent...


----------



## Tryndamere (May 9, 2022)

just 1 more phd and you will slay bro


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 9, 2022)

0kami123 said:


> Do you even have a working knowledge of graph theory?


Yeah


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 9, 2022)

thecel said:


> CS is cope unless you’re GL like this developer is:
> 
> View attachment 1671919
> 
> ...


Nah you got it all wrong here a job that is remote you can half ass and copy paste to get paid you don't even have to show your face some times


----------



## pantone (May 9, 2022)

0kami123 said:


> That shit wont get you a job. The good paying CS jobs takes knowledge of math and theoretical computer science, I am speaking as someone who has been working in the industry for 5+ years now. Web dev niggers get treated like shit.


I have knowledge of math and I can kick your ass, plus I'm from a third world country and just a 3k per month salary makes me a rich person here


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (May 9, 2022)

thecel said:


> CS is cope unless you’re GL like this developer is:
> 
> View attachment 1671919
> 
> ...


I watch this guy on youtube, when I saw that pic of him kneeling, and saw that he was like 6'4" from the looks of that pic, it destroyed me. He looks like a manlet in his videos, now you have Chads teaching code.


----------



## Pendejo (May 9, 2022)

Tryndamere said:


> just 1 more phd and you will slay bro


You only need 1 phd actually, a pretty huge dick


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 9, 2022)

looksmaxxtocope said:


> I watch this guy on youtube, when I saw that pic of him kneeling, and saw that he was like 6'4" from the looks of that pic, it destroyed me. He looks like a manlet in his videos, now you have Chads teaching code.


He's not a Chad. Looks aspie af.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (May 9, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's not a Chad. Looks aspie af.


Do i know you from somewhere?


----------



## Pretty (May 9, 2022)

TBH finance/sales mogs if you want a lot of money early on


----------



## Ice (May 9, 2022)

Just 1 more LEET code bro, just 1 more GIthub project bro, just 1 more course bro

You will get there I promise you


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 9, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> TBH finance/sales mogs if you want a lot of money early on


You don't got to college with cs


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 9, 2022)

0kami123 said:


> That shit wont get you a job. The good paying CS jobs takes knowledge of math and theoretical computer science, I am speaking as someone who has been working in the industry for 5+ years now. Web dev niggers get treated like shit.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (May 9, 2022)

Tryndamere said:


> just 1 more phd and you will slay bro


1000 weeks 1 meeks


----------



## Deleted member 17525 (Jun 5, 2022)

I never had to learn leetcode and I'm shit at ds/algos but still got a job as a front end dev. No college degree, most of my knowledge was from pluralsight/udemy courses but I had to apply to a shit ton of job postings


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 5, 2022)

Planning on doing that once I finish my Network/Cybersecurity career.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 5, 2022)

Moggcel007 said:


> I never had to learn leetcode and I'm shit at ds/algos but still got a job as a front end dev. No college degree, most of my knowledge was from pluralsight/udemy courses but I had to apply to a shit ton of job postings


getting some books and shit for this and leetcoding


----------



## Sal (Jun 5, 2022)

Well I'm third year university in CS. I would say yes this is the route to establishing a good upper middle class lifestyle. 
Usually around 120-200k per year is average 2 years after graduation. Which if you do it right, you'll be around 22-23
with good amount in saving to afford any ascension surgeries you need. 

But the point of going from one job to another without any prior knowledge is just bs. I'm sorry but it's increibly hard to land
a software engineering job and be handheld throughout the entirety of it. 

Why not just buy a Python, Java, and C++/C# textbook and grind through it for 6 months.
Then practice leetcoding for another 6 months.

Then enter the market?

You don't have to go to Uni for this work sector.

But yea


----------



## foofuufou (Jun 5, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> its so cringe how every nigger on this forum thinks its so easy to get a cs job... you are competing with tens, hundreds of millions of others who hopped on the web dev bandwagon just because it was promoted so much


this is why i want to save money and do cs in russia or belarus since there's less competition, i have superior education and i am bilingual and i can have enough money a month to go to the bar and buy alcohol and pay for other copes


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jun 5, 2022)

Sal said:


> Well I'm third year university in CS. I would say yes this is the route to establishing a good upper middle class lifestyle.
> Usually around 120-200k per year is average 2 years after graduation. Which if you do it right, you'll be around 22-23
> with good amount in saving to afford any ascension surgeries you need.
> 
> ...


started with the mit algo book and doing leet code data structures algo questions too


----------



## Sal (Jun 6, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> started with the mit algo book and doing leet code data structures algo questions too


Nice. All the best to you man. Keep working hard. The demand is crazy.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 6, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> started with the mit algo book and doing leet code data structures algo questions too


jfl keep studying incel. you'll make it brah . i get paid $150k when i cant solve a single leetcode question because I had a 4.0 comp sci degree from getting A's in all my classes while never showing up because the basketball coach called the professors to make sure they passed me. Also got it fully paid for with a scholarship.

keep doing leetcode though brah.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jun 6, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> LOLOL. Tell me you're not a coder without telling me you're not a coder. My inbox is spammed daily by dozens of recruiters and I've taken on 2 remote jobs.


2 work from home cs jobs while juggling YouTube, medical school and swinger clubs @volcelfatcel


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 6, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> 2 work from home cs jobs while juggling YouTube, medical school and swinger clubs @volcelfatcel


I will show proof for all this soon. I will tag you.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 6, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> 2 work from home cs jobs while juggling YouTube, medical school and swinger clubs @volcelfatcel


@LooksOverAll is a 150iq 6'7 prodigy
height is correlated with IQ

he is merely incel because of his oblong face and other deficiencies in that area


----------



## robtical (Sep 28, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> LOLOL. Tell me you're not a coder without telling me you're not a coder. My inbox is spammed daily by dozens of recruiters and I've taken on 2 remote jobs.


What did you learn?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 28, 2022)

robtical said:


> What did you learn?


how to code? fuck u think.


----------



## alphamaxxxx (Sep 28, 2022)

just learn a skill that only 10 percent of the population can do theory


----------



## robtical (Sep 28, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> how to code? fuck u think.


I mean which languages. Are you working remote jobs?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 28, 2022)

alphamaxxxx said:


> just learn a skill that only 10 percent of the population can do theory


coding sucks. i make a living nowadays by robbing muscovites who step foot in my village.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 28, 2022)

robtical said:


> I mean which languages. Are you working remote jobs?


i dont code anymore. u make pennies. i just rob muscovites for cocaine/heroine/cash.


----------



## thecel (Sep 28, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> LOLOL. Tell me you're not a coder without telling me you're not a coder. My inbox is spammed daily by dozens of recruiters and I've taken on 2 remote jobs.



Lucky shitfuck. It doesn’t happen to 99.999% of coders.


----------



## thecel (Sep 28, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Oh yeah. Normies coding is a gigameme. Muh I'm going to do a bootcamp for 3 months.
> 
> Only 140 IQ hyperneurotic autists like me who code in their free time and somehow derive pleasure from it can get jobs.



Teracope. It’s the opposite. Those 140-IQ autists get _outcompeted_ by normie bootcamp graduates. It’s so brutal when a high-IQ programmer nerd sees all his normie peers get tech jobs left and right while he rots in his basement unemployed.


----------



## Britmaxxer (Oct 4, 2022)

get github, fill up with projects, get some certs, lie a little on resume. you need to be motivated. most normies fail because really they hate programming and just think its a quick buck. so they give up when they realise they cant learn it in a week.


----------

